

Under the Radar Startups - abreckle
http://www.adambreckler.com/under-the-radar

======
jreposa
Many sites go unnoticed even though they are providing a real public service.
As an outside spectator of the "silicon valley hype machine," it seems that
none of these sites really fit their mold. I.e, "Changing the world in one
fell swoop!" Their mass impact is exponentially more subtle than Twitter, but
still quite effective and important.

At the site I co-founded we are in a similar situation. We provide bank rates,
reviews, news, etc. and we know that these are important issues to the average
consumer. However, this doesn't necessarily translate into TechCrunch writing
stories about us. We're just not that cool...

But, as we all know, you don't have to be cool or change the world to be
profitable.

